# 10th Squirrel Hunting Classic



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

We still have spots available. Let me know if you’re interested. Great time and great prizes!
If you can’t read the flyer pic let me know and I can email it to you.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

